# This Is What Sunshine Does For Me



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I wish everyday was like Saturday's weather. It was perfect all day long!


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice shots. I really like the last one.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

Those ducks are awesome.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Beautiful Shots! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice ones. Love the Ruby Crowned Kinglet showing his red spot.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice one on the Ruby Crowned Kinglet! Been after a good shot of one of them for a long time. Gotten a few but not that nice!


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice! I need a longer lens!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Very nice shot of the RC Kinglet. Sweet!


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

That's my kind of day!! And again, great shot of the Kinglet!!

Thanks for sharing Sandy.

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Nice shots! My favorite is the first - the red-winged blackbird.


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

Great composition. Wish I could do that.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Quack,quack,quack,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,dick


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

*Wonderful Pics!*

Awesome shots.....Great Job!


----------

